# Summer Bay Desert Club Deeds?



## roadtriper (Oct 8, 2008)

I was just on the Clark County Recorders Web Page and it appears that since August there have been aprox 6000 deeds recorded between Desert Club LLC. and owners.  that would be about 25% of the deeds. best I can tell they are recording aprox 200 each day?  I searched and didn't find any with my name on them     you can do a quick search here  

http://recorder.co.clark.nv.us/extReal/Navigate.asp?SimpleSearch.x=57&SimpleSearch.y=14

Not sure when or how the new deeds will be delivered to us owners?

I haven't been able to get any info from Summer Bay, a couple of emails have gone unanswered.  the nice folks at Customer Care still say that Nov 1st is the grand opening, but they haven't released any inventory for that week yet. which tells me they aren't that sure of meeting the deadline. which is totaly understandable!    still hoping they make it! I'm going to be in town that week and wanted to stay in the "New" digs!    RT


----------



## eschjw (Oct 8, 2008)

*Deed Recorded*

I just looked up my deed and it was recorded on 8/18. We are going for New Years Eve week this year and hope to stay at the new Desert Club. Thanks for the link.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you know what the parcel number is of the new resort?


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 9, 2008)

The only thing for us on that website is the original purchase in 2003.  We are also waiting for our new 2 bedroom deed.

I was told awhile back that we would get something in the mail by the end of the year.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 9, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Do you know what the parcel number is of the new resort?



it's 162-16-801-001   map file 57 page 66   lot 2


----------



## Art4th (Oct 9, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> it's 162-16-801-001   map file 57 page 66   lot 2



Bob,
     That's the same parcel number that is on my deed transfer to the old resort back in 2007. What is 162-16-410-028? Any idea?

Art


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 9, 2008)

Art4th said:


> Bob,
> That's the same parcel number that is on my deed transfer to the old resort back in 2007. What is 162-16-410-028? Any idea?
> 
> Art



Art, the 162-16-801-001  comes up as 3950 Koval  which is the Desert Club
      the 162-16-410-028  shows as 171 Winnick which would have been one of the original buildings.
EDIT;  *171 Winnick would have been the Plaza Building*


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Mine has been recorded.

On another topic, I just got back from an exchange to Houses at Summer Bay in Orlando. I traded a 1br SB LV for it.   Very nice place.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 12, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> Thanks for the link. Mine has been recorded.
> 
> On another topic, I just got back from an exchange to Houses at Summer Bay in Orlando. I traded a 1br SB LV for it.   Very nice place.



Nice trade!   who was the trade trough? RCI?       RT


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, it was through RCI.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW, some of you may have read elsewhere I'm having difficulty closing a resale purchase of Summer Bay LV.

I just received a copy of a letter from the resort stating:  "As of April 29, 2008, Summer Bay Las Vegas completed their closing paperwork and are now LAS VEGAS DESERT CLUB.  We are in the process of moving our owner base to a new location and this entails having a new deed recorded with new APN, legal description and contract numbers."

The letter goes on to basically say once this is compete, the seller can complete the transfer to us.

Note, the NEW name is "LAS Vegas Desert Club", per the letter on Summer Bay Resort Las Vegas letterhead.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 14, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> BTW, some of you may have read elsewhere I'm having difficulty closing a resale purchase of Summer Bay LV.
> 
> I just received a copy of a letter from the resort stating:  "As of April 29, 2008, Summer Bay Las Vegas completed their closing paperwork and are now LAS VEGAS DESERT CLUB.  We are in the process of moving our owner base to a new location and this entails having a new deed recorded with new APN, legal description and contract numbers."
> 
> ...



UW,  hopefully that means that there is some light at the end of the tunnel for you on this one!   is the seller/closing company ready to process this as soon as the deed is recorded? if so, you should have your deed soon after the rest of the owners who transfered.   all of our deeds have been pretty much in LIMBO for well over a year,  I'll be glad when mine are finaly recorded and I have a copy in hand!   I have a feling YOU will be REALLY glad when you have a deed in hand?!   RT


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 14, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> UW,  hopefully that means that there is some light at the end of the tunnel for you on this one!   is the seller/closing company ready to process this as soon as the deed is recorded? i  I have a feling YOU will be REALLY glad when you have a deed in hand?!   RT



Yup.   

The closing company is slow on this one, but recently have been communicating better.   I think if I had to do it over again, I would pass on this purchase.  Long term, provided it goes through, it is a very inexpensive entre to RCI Points, which has some very desirable aspects for us.   I had purchased it to USE and stay for an annual convention I attend in April.  They've already setup a points account for me and transferred the points associated with the week!  (Works for me!)

Using the RCI points account & a portion of the points transferred, I was able to book the nights I want for the convention at the HGVC LV Hilton, adjacent the convention center which works out PERFECTLY for me.   If I can continue to book with RCI points at that location, I may never need to stay at Summer Bay/Las Vegas Desert Club, plus to have the flexibility of staying other places.

At the end of the day, I'll just be happy to get this completed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 15, 2008)

Our deed was recorded 10/09/2008.  When should we expect deeds be sent back to us?


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good to know the new deeds are beginning to be filed.  I'll keep watching for mine.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 22, 2008)

*MF Statement*

I recieved a couple of my Maint fee statements from Summer Bay in todays mail.   Maint fees went up $20    and it looks like SB is doing their own billing now and not using the HOA-Trak folks.   the summer bay website wouldn't let me pull up my account info? probably still working out the bugs!

A few things I notice :  our intervals now have a unit# and a week assigned to them     i.e.   unit 04-102  week 15   and unit 21-303 week 33
I'm guessing...   04-102 would be building 4 unit 102 (first floor?)   and 
21-303  would be building 21 unit 303 (3rd floor?) I'm assuming/hoping this is just for deeding puposes and we are still assigned a target season!   

all the contract numbers etc. are totaly different, I can't tell which statement goes to which unit.  i.e. whether it's  a 1 bedroom fri/fri  or a 2 bedroom Sun/Sun  ???  I can assume by the week assigned what season it is.  I guess there is going to be a learning curve getting use to the new resort, and the details of how things are done. 

there is a brief newsletter that states that Chicago Title is mailing out the deeds to the owners and everyone should have their deeds by early 2009
RT


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in LV NOW staying down the road the Flamingo Hotel.  Dropped by the resort to see if I could get a tour with my wife.   First they took us to sales and when I slipped and told them I was in escrow for a week from a reseller, they sent me to another area where they have booked a "courtesy" tour for us tomorrow.   My impression was if sales can't sell to you, they don't want to waste their time on you.

The place is a little disorganized right now.  The staffs have moved out of the last remaining old SB building and are setup in temporary quarters in what appear to be refurbished units, up front along Koval north of the main gate.   Sales is setup in some ground floor units in building 14.   The club house building appears to be where the offices will end up and it's in various stages of patch and paint from the outside.

Those buildings which are done look terrific and the scant look I saw as I popped in and out of these units looked VERY nice.  I gleened from those I spoke with they have 7 buildings out of 24 complete.   Security at the front gate had three guards there from Wikenhut and they wouldn't let us in  without escourt.   I was told they have some guests staying with them now.  

The scheme you worked out with number looks accurate 14-109 would equal building 4, unit 109.  There are three floors so 109 would be first floor.   I'll report back tomorrow or the next day what we see, but it looks like it's going to be a nice complex!!!  Questions???  Ask me now and I'll see what I can find out!

Oh, the sign out front says Desert Club and the outline of the letters removed below that said apartments.   Thus, these were full on residential units when built and again look very nice.

Summer Bay owners appear to be coming out of this property swap very well indeed!


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 22, 2008)

UW, any and all info you can gather will be much appreciated!  are you saying that they have vacated the Towers Building?  that would be the Building where the lobby, front desk, convenience store etc. are/were?  they are suppose to turn the keys over to Harrah's/Ceasar's by Oct 31st. so that would make sense.  I'm going to be in LV the first week in Nov.  was hoping to stay at the Desert Club, but it's not looking good.  My crew and I will be staying at the Grandview as a backup.    RT


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

They have vacated the last remaining building on the old Summer Bay complex.  I'm not familiar enough with the property to say if this was the tower building, but the entire SB/LVDC operation is now at the new property taking up unit space temporarily until their new building is ready.

There are seven buildings operational in the new space, so a stay in November is probably not out of the question.


----------



## Art4th (Oct 23, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> There are seven buildings operational in the new space, so a stay in November is probably not out of the question.



I recently tried to book my new 2BR unit and was told nothing was available in October or November.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 24, 2008)

We did the tour yesterday and came away very impressed with the property.

The model unit they showed us is every bit a nice as the newest HGVC's we've visited @ Waikoloa and LV Strip properties (for comparison).  King size beds and large LG Flat screen TV's in every bedroom.  Tile floors throughout the unit & balcony, with GE appliances in the kitchen and laundry.  

We did ask about units availiable and were told there are 7 buildings now open making approximately 84 units available for occupancy now.  They have another 100 or so units complete and awaiting for the local building inspector to sign off on them.  (There is an inspection snafu because SB renumbered the units to make it easier in a more sensible arrangement, but the plans the inspector has is for the old numbering.  They are working to reconcile which unit is which for purposes of the inspections.)

A new 2 story, 200,000 sq ft building is starting construction, with slab slated to be poured within a few weeks.  This building will be a large recreation center building with gym and other facilities taking up half of it, and the resort operations having their offices in the remaining half of the building.  

Registration should locate in the main front building, which also houses what will be the main pool.  That pool has had the plaster bottom taken out ahead of replastering work to be done.  There was talk of a hot tub going here as well.

The remaining building at old Summer Bay (towers) is slated to torn down as soon as next week.

I'm very busy with the trade show I'm at so I don't have much time to go into it all right now.  I'll try to post a more detailed review over the weekend.  I took pictures and may end up posting something, either in the reviews section or a separate thread here so you can see it.  All in all, this is going to be a VERY nice resort and a place my wife and I definitely would be happy to stay at.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 25, 2008)

UW, Thanks for the update!   7 buildings would be 1/3 of the 21 total buildings, and represent 200 +/- units.   which falls right in line with the numbers they gave you.     Back in July they were suppose to have 138 units in the new complex completed to "Rental Grade" status( furnishings removed from the Summer Bay units) to use for exchages etc.     I would assume the 84 complete and 100 waiting for the Inspector to sign off on are "NEW" Gold Crown units that are done in the new designer package like the model. RT


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bob, do you think they will be doing the lottery winners last for the deed registration?  I'm really excited to see our names on a 2 bedroom unit.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 26, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Bob, do you think they will be doing the lottery winners last for the deed registration?  I'm really excited to see our names on a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> Anne



Your guess is as good as mine!  I would suspect that there is no real plan, they are probably just working from a stack.  they have 2 title companies (American Title and Chicago Title} working on all of this and they had to do full title searches on all 25,000 deeds!

One good thing that just came to mind... all of the owners like myself who bought Summer Bay resale through different Resale companies, ebay sellers etc. and were closed by different closing companies across the country. will all have fresh clean well written deeds and titles!  as opposed to some of the deeds that had been copied from copies of deeds composed by PCC closing companiies etc.   RT


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to photo's I took of Summer Bay Desert Club, Las Vegas...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31832757@N06/?saved=1


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 27, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Here's a link to photo's I took of Summer Bay Desert Club, Las Vegas...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31832757@N06/?saved=1



Thanks again for all the updates and the photos!   I'll be out there next week and will try to continue to gather info and add to your posts.    
I'm assuming the photos you took were of the model unit?  if so they have changed a lot of the furnishings, fixtures and appliances!   the unit has a darker look to it? may just be the lighting.  but the dining set, the headboards and the range are all different from the original model unit I saw, and was in all the pictures they produced ???  RT


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes this is the two bedroom model unit.  Lots of rosewood, dark.

Pic's were taken with my Treo cellphone and was done on the fly...as you can see the blur.  I was trying to get as many as I could without being obvious.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 27, 2008)

From the account information given in the MF letter, it seems that the new deeds are for specific weeks rather than seasons. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 27, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> From the account information given in the MF letter, it seems that the new deeds are for specific weeks rather than seasons. Has anyone else noticed this?



Yup, see my post #16 in this thread.  there has never been any discussion of the target seasons going away, So I have to assume this is just for deeding purposes,and they appear to be assigned at random. but can't know 100% for sure. the old account/contract numbers could be decoded to show  the season,the size and layout of the unit, the building group (and thus the check in day) and the interval #  I'm not sure what if anything the new account numbers reveal about the interval.  RT


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 27, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> Yup, see my post #16 in this thread.  there has never been any discussion of the target seasons going away, So I have to assume this is just for deeding purposes,and they appear to be assigned at random. but can't know 100% for sure. the old account/contract numbers could be decoded to show  the season,the size and layout of the unit, the building group (and thus the check in day) and the interval #  I'm not sure what if anything the new account numbers reveal about the interval.  RT


I clicked on the make reservation link in the new website. It then asks you to make 3 choices of a week for the reservation, so apparently it is still floating.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 27, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> I clicked on the make reservation link in the new website. It then asks you to make 3 choices of a week for the reservation, so apparently it is still floating.



new website???


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.  It's beginning to feel real.

Anne


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 28, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> new website???


Actually, just the new area they added to the old website that you access with the owner number and password on the mf form.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone here been able to sign in with the access number and password number?  Mine doesn't work.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 30, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Has anyone here been able to sign in with the access number and password number?  Mine doesn't work.
> 
> Anne



I tried mine this morning and it let me in just fine. the other day it wasn't working for me either!  Keep trying   RT


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, it's working now.

Anne


----------



## jmsmom (Oct 31, 2008)

Our deed was registered yesterday.  

I thought it was interesting that the value was listed at $1500 ( we only paid $500 on ebay)

Might print that out and take it with me to the next owner update where they try to sell you another one for over $20K  

Thanks for all the info, this site is the only way I ever know whats going on!


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 8, 2008)

*Clarification  on "Rental Grade Units"*

In an earlier post I made mention of "Rental Grade"  units at Summer Bay's  Las Vegas Desert Club.  as I understand it...  *This was/is a temporary  situation*   The original plan when the dust settled in the negotiations with Harrahs  was to continue full operations at the old resort while the Desert Club was being fully refurbished ,and then just hand over the keys to the old resort  ,and move into the completed Desert Club in full. sometime around the end of 2008

THEN...   Harrah's Entertainment was sold.  the new owners agreed to honor the agreement  between Harrah's, Summer Bay and the LV HOA.   EXCEPT...
they wanted the time line moved up to have  the old resort turned over by Oct 31 2008.  and I believe they put some $$$  on the table to the Resort if that date was met.   in order to meet that deadline the resort had to start taking buildings "Offline" and tearing them down, thus reducing the avail inventory they had for owners and exchanges etc.

The new timeline didn't allow enough time to get the Refurbished "Gold Crown" units opened up to keep up with demand.  Thus...  the first units opened up in the new Desert Club a couple months ago were just  refreshed and furnished with the best stuff removed from Summer Bay and they were refered to as "Rental Grade"   to distinguish them from the New Totaly refurbished "Gold Crown" Quality units

*THIS WAS/IS A TEMPORARY STOP GAP MEASURE TO HAVE SOME INVENTORY DURRING A VERY COMPLEX MOVE/TRANSITION*

As the new totaly refurbished units come online any owners, exchangers,renters etc. will get the new units. and *the "Rental Grade" units will disappear if they haven't already*
I don't know what the exact timeline will be, but the Desert Club will have totaly refurbished units equal to the number of units at the old resort  489 +/- probably by the end of 08' 
  and the remaining inventory of the new resort will be refurbished to keep up with new sales of the remaining inventory. RT


----------



## abdibile (Nov 8, 2008)

*RCI Gold Crown?*

I just noticed that the online RCI resort directory now shows the resort as:

Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas Desert Club (#0110)

It shows some pictures of the old resort, but there are already some reviews of the new resort.

But I can not see anything like "Gold Crown" on the RCI website. It only is marked as "RCI points" resort.

Does anybody know when it will show Gold Crown?


----------



## Mimi (Nov 8, 2008)

Our cousin bought 2  SBDC units on eBay and has a reservation for 11-30-08. She expects to get a refurbished unit at Desert Club. Now we're curious to see what happens!


----------



## hajjah (Nov 9, 2008)

We've relocated, so I've been away from this board for a little while.  Did everyone get the new points in their RCI accounts?  Mine has been increased for 2009.  This is great.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2008)

I know there is nothing I can do about it now but doesn't it seem strange how they upgraded the units.

For instance a Fountains 1B (584 square feet) got upgraded to a 2 BR and a Plaza 1B (532/684 square feet) got upgraded to a 2 BR automatically during the conversion. These 2 BR has 1030 sq ft.  The Winnicks 1B/2Ba (615 square feet) also got upgrades to a 2 BR with 1020 sq ft.

However the Towers 1B (700 square feet) ONLY got upgraded to a 1 BR with 745 sq ft.

Does that even make sense?  Why would smaller 1 BR units get upgraded to 2 BR units when larger 1BR units barely got an upgrade in size at all.

Did anyone notice this?


----------



## abdibile (Nov 10, 2008)

If I remember correctly they claimed it was something about the original smaller 1 BRs that where upgraded to 2 BR hat two bathrooms or something like that. 

If they where not upgraded, owners would have lost a bathroom, which would not have been fair.

As I never have been in these 1 BRs I have no clue if they really had 2 Bathrooms.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Update*



roadtriper said:


> I recieved a couple of my Maint fee statements from Summer Bay in todays mail.   Maint fees went up $20    and it looks like SB is doing their own billing now and not using the HOA-Trak folks.   the summer bay website wouldn't let me pull up my account info? probably still working out the bugs!
> 
> A few things I notice :  our intervals now have a unit# and a week assigned to them     i.e.   unit 04-102  week 15   and unit 21-303 week 33
> I'm guessing...   04-102 would be building 4 unit 102 (first floor?)   and
> ...



Just an update...  apearantly there is no way to identify the unit just by the contract# like you could at the old resort, anyone with multiple units need to call customer care and they will give you the corosponding previous contract# that matches up with the new contract#.  the nice young lady I spoke with said she's been doing it quite a bit for folks.  didn't seem like it was set up well on her end either, she had to go back and forth between screens and search for the match.  
I asked about the Week# assigned to the contract? she said to ignore it, it's just a code and the target seasons assigned to the units are still in place.  RT


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob, have you been listed on the deed website for your new 2 bedroom yet?  I check weekly and we're still just showing the original 1 bedroom purchase.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 17, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Bob, have you been listed on the deed website for your new 2 bedroom yet?  I check weekly and we're still just showing the original 1 bedroom purchase.
> 
> Anne



Hi Anne,  one unit that was a lottery winner did post on the Clark Co. site Nov7.   but you can't tell from the recorders site which unit it is.  there was actually 2 entries. the first was the transfer of my original deed from us to the Corp. listed. and the second entry is the new Desert Club deed being transfered from them to us.  I'm sure that when the new deeds are finally sent to us there will also be a new contract that shows the exact unit, size, season, check in etc.   hopefully they will come soon, be patient    Bob


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 30, 2008)

We received our deed paperwork yesterday.  (I fell and whacked my head, so I didn't open the mail until this morning, but that is a whole other story.)

I am assuming that assigned week # and unit # are for recording purpose only.  The deed has our season and size correct, and that is likely what they will continue to go by.

It also lists the sales value of this at $1,500.  We own a season 4, 1 BR Deluxe unit.

It also states we have 1/26,520th of a undivided interest.  I guess I did not check the number of units, but is that right?


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It also states we have 1/26,520th of a undivided interest.



Yes, heaven forbid we were to loose all that clout by dividing our 1/26,520th UNDIVIDED interest!   

I'm glad to hear you got your paperwork...may that means our closing co. will see ours soon!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 30, 2008)

I went back and checked the paperwork.  There are 658 units in the New Desert Club location, so why is the UDI only for 26,520 units that would only be about 510 units if you counted every week in a year, or 520 units if you took 1 week a year out for Maitenance.

If there were 658 units, that would be would be 34,216.  Why the discrepency?


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> We received our deed paperwork yesterday.  (I fell and whacked my head, so I didn't open the mail until this morning, but that is a whole other story.)
> 
> I am assuming that assigned week # and unit # are for recording purpose only.  The deed has our season and size correct, and that is likely what they will continue to go by.
> 
> ...



Hi Sandy,  you are correct,I was told the assigned unit and week numbers are for internal purposes only. everyone still has the deeded seasons they had at the old resort.

as for the 1/26,520 thing?  I'm not sure what's up with that, I'd like an answer to the numbers as well.    

Hope your head feels better!     Bob


----------



## Art4th (Dec 30, 2008)

We received ours today! It feels good to finally have it in our hands.

The numbers discrepancy...are the rental units owned by the resort just for rental? Maybe that accounts for the extra units.

Art


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 30, 2008)

Art4th said:


> We received ours today! It feels good to finally have it in our hands.
> 
> The numbers discrepancy...are the rental units owned by the resort just for rental? Maybe that accounts for the extra units.
> 
> Art



Art might be onto something here... but something still doesn't add up.
I went back and checked some of my notes  the number 520 was mentioned at the June meeting as the number of Gold Crown units planned in the renovation leaving an excess of 138 units that I believe the were owned by the HOA and being sold to Summer Bay Mgmt for a certian agreed on price. and that Summer bay was going to renovate these units as they were needed for new inventory as they sold units.
the 520  works out to the 26,520 intervals figuring 51 weeks a year (i for maint) as Sandy pointed out. BUT...  the other inventory (138) is as I understand it going to be part of the whole complex  so the intervals should be 1/33,558th ???  if the 138 units have been somehow devided out from the whole pie. then their intervals will be  1/ 7038th   of what???    Sandy is correct something doesn't make sense?    RT


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 30, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> Art might be onto something here... but something still doesn't add up.
> I went back and checked some of my notes  the number 520 was mentioned at the June meeting as the number of Gold Crown units planned in the renovation leaving an excess of 138 units that I believe the were owned by the HOA and being sold to Summer Bay Mgmt for a certian agreed on price. and that Summer bay was going to renovate these units as they were needed for new inventory as they sold units.
> the 520  works out to the 26,520 intervals figuring 51 weeks a year (i for maint) as Sandy pointed out. BUT...  the other inventory (138) is as I understand it going to be part of the whole complex  so the intervals should be 1/33,558th ???  if the 138 units have been somehow devided out from the whole pie. then their intervals will be  1/ 7038th   of what???    Sandy is correct something doesn't make sense?    RT



OK, I have confirmation from a boardmember that the deeds are based on the 520 units. the 138 units are "Developer" units and are not considered part of the timeshare. they will be phased in at a later date. they will be used as rental income till then as Art suspected.  not sure how the 138 units will be handled as they are phased in?  I guess time will tell.  RT


----------



## ms.hoffman (Dec 31, 2008)

*New Summer Bay*

Not sure if anyone has already posted this but the new Summer Bay is already very operational! We used RCI to get my fiances dad a place there when he came out from Guam at the begining of this month. The check in desk is still located in an actual unit and the club houses were finished yet but it looks really nice!

They had a 2 bedroom unit above (2 stories above) the check in unit and everything was granite and there were 3 45" or so flat panel tv's. They were only supposed to have that unit for the first week and then have to switch into a 1 bedroom (supposedly they were sold out of 2 bedrooms for the following weekend) but the window in the 2nd bedroom leaked really, really bad when it snowed so they upgraded the rest of their stay to a 2 bedroom across the hall.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 31, 2008)

So, when we get our deed it should show our upgrade from a 1 bedroom to a 2 since we won the lottery, right?  

Do we need to send RCI a copy of this so they can list our unit correctly or if we deposit our unit will we call for a reservation to be deposited with RCI and they will let RCI know of the upgrade?

When will we be listed as gold crown?

Anne


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 31, 2008)

So did they create a Summer Bay Desert Club 1 was the 520 units from the previous location.  Did they then create a NEW Summer Bay Desert Club II which is a seperate HOA?  If so what common structures are we paying for versus what the other developer owned HOA paying for?

So our HOA does not control the whole new location.  Interesting, was it suppose to work that way.


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> So did they create a Summer Bay Desert Club 1 was the 520 units from the previous location.  Did they then create a NEW Summer Bay Desert Club II which is a seperate HOA?  If so what common structures are we paying for versus what the other developer owned HOA paying for?
> 
> So our HOA does not control the whole new location.  Interesting, was it suppose to work that way.



Sandy, I don't think it's going to work out that way. I've never heard anything that would indicate anything but one common resort. this numbers thing has confused the issue,not sure how they are going to do it?  I'll keep digging and asking questions.  Bob


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for digging Bob.  Maybe you can get some answers.  Because at this point I think they might have a pickle.  

Either they created a second HOA but didn't tell us, and we are paying for everything in our HOA even though we don't own everything OR they are going to have to redeed everyone. What other scenario is possible?

If the HOA owns the whole resort then each unit should own 1/34558th of the resort.  But right now, according to my deed I own ever so slightly more than that. 

Right now the split is the developer own 21% of the units and we own collectively 79% of the units.  I guess we have a different understanding of what that gets calculated


----------



## jmsmom (Jan 2, 2009)

I really miss James Reach about now.   



Has anyone deposited their week since the switch to the new resort?  I'm wondering if they trade any less poopy than before.


----------



## M&JJ (Jan 6, 2009)

*Still waiting*

Are there many people still waiting to receive the new deeds?  I feel like I must be the only one left.  I would sure like to get this out of the way.  

Going to stay at the new property next week.  I can't wait to see what we have gotten into.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 6, 2009)

M&JJ said:


> Are there many people still waiting to receive the new deeds?  I feel like I must be the only one left.  I would sure like to get this out of the way.
> 
> Going to stay at the new property next week.  I can't wait to see what we have gotten into.



Yes, I am still waiting for my deeds  as I'm sure many others are also. mine still haven't been recorded yet. one that I'm part owner of has been recorded but no sign of the deed yet.  please report back on your opinions of the new property. I was there in early Nov.  they still had/have a long way to go. But I was impressed with what was happening.  did you own/stay at the old resort?   RT


----------



## eschjw (Jan 6, 2009)

*New Year's week at Desert Cub*



roadtriper said:


> please report back on your opinions of the new property. I was there in early Nov.  they still had/have a long way to go. But I was impressed with what was happening.  did you own/stay at the old resort?   RT



I just got back from spending the week. I own a 1 bedroom deluxe and have stayed a couple of times at the old location. I liked how close we were to the Flamingo in the old Villas section and used the private elevator to the Flamingo a lot. The new resort is a long block away from that location. We rented a car and I was glad that we did. It is still a good location and a good spot to have as a home base. We drove to the casinos and it worked out fine except New Year's Eve when we returned from Fergie's party at the Venetian. It would have been much faster to walk the two or three blocks. 

There is a lot of work going on around the resort but it was not that noisy while I was there. On New Year's Eve morning the entire resort lost water because of a problem with a water main. On Saturday 1/3/09 they called and said that the water was going to be shut off for an emergency repair at noon and it was back on when I returned at 3:00. Another morning one of the landscaping sprinkler heads came off and water was shooting up almost to the top of one of the buildings. I was told that most of the water lines are being replaced.

 The Sales Center building has not yet been started. The check in, concierge and sales are located in apartment buildings until the club house renovations and Sales Center are completed. On my update/sales tour I was also told the club house will contain a restaurant. I checked out a 2 bedroom on the tour and it really looked great. I was told that one 2 bedroom could be had for $40,000 or two for $60,000. Wow at these prices the remaining units will probably not last long. :hysterical: 

 The insides of condos look just like the pictures and are furnished nicely. They all have new GE appliances and my unit had a 50" plasma in the living room and a 42" plasma in the bedroom. There were no DVD's players in the units that I saw but they have been ordered and are due in soon. If you have a laptop be sure to bring it, because at least for now the wireless connection is free. When all the work is completed this will look like a real resort.

 There is a problem with noise that I don't think they can fix. I was amazed at the creaking sounds from the people walking around above us and the loud jet like sounds when they turned on the water for their tub before they changed it to shower. If you can stand the steps, you might want to try a third floor room.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 9, 2009)

We still don't have our deed.  I emailed someone named Tanya and she said they are backed up but should be done by the end of January.

Hope so, I'm anxious to be a 2 bedroom gold crown.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Feb 14, 2009)

*answers to some questions*

OK, I think I have some answers to some of the questions that we have been raising. after some doing I finaly was able to obtain a copy of the CC&R's for the new resort.  "Phase 1"  the initial phase of the project consists of 510 units, and everything in the resort except for buildings #4 #6 #9 and #20 which are the (138) units held by the developer for future development. the 4 buildings are scattered around the complex and it states in the documents that they will be used for timeshares only.   as a future phase(s) are released those deeds will show a fractional representation equal to the number of units in that phase i.e.  if there are 100 units X 52 weeks  an annual owner in that phase would show a 1/5200 on their deed, any Bienial ownerships would show 1/10,400.  as new timeshares are sold in future phases those owners become members of the association as are all owners. and the number of units/intervals at the Desert Club increases.All the "Common Areas" are owned by the Association, One HOA, One Resort.

Phase 1 consists of  (510)units that break down as folows  (117) one bedroom units, (152) 1 bedroom deluxe units,    (160) 2 bedroom units, (72) 2 bedroom deluxe units, and (9) 2 bedroom Lock-off units.

Fellow owners, please PM me if you would like a copy of the CC&R's   RT


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, RT.  That makes sense.

We are showing as recorded in Clark County but have not yet received our deed.  

We will be trading 2010 and go in 2011.  

I wonder when rci will give the new gold crown rating?  Look forward to seeing if it trades like my Sedona Springs (wow).

Anne


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> OK, I think I have some answers to some of the questions that we have been raising. after some doing I finaly was able to obtain a copy of the CC&R's for the new resort.  "Phase 1"  the initial phase of the project consists of 510 units, and everything in the resort except for buildings #4 #6 #9 and #20 which are the (138) units held by the developer for future development. the 4 buildings are scattered around the complex and it states in the documents that they will be used for timeshares only.   as a future phase(s) are released those deeds will show a fractional representation equal to the number of units in that phase.



I knew it had to be phased somehow otherwise they would have to rewrite everyone's deed again.  What I am not sure about is why they even had to bother with the phasing in the first place.  What legal purpose does it serve.  It just makes me a little suspicious that is was done to manipulate MFs and who contributes to the expenses of the common areas.  So basically until the developers sells all the units in a new phase they don't pay any of the common area fee.  Why else would they do it that way, especially if everything is truely one HOA.


----------



## stevedmatt (May 19, 2009)

Does everyone have there deeds? My purchase dated May of last year still has not been completed. I'm pretty sure this is due to my closing company as I was under the impression that all the original owners deeds have been transferred.


----------



## roadtriper (May 20, 2009)

stevedmatt said:


> Does everyone have there deeds? My purchase dated May of last year still has not been completed. I'm pretty sure this is due to my closing company as I was under the impression that all the original owners deeds have been transferred.



I'm still waiting for my deeds to show up. one was sent to me but they had made an error on it and it is being corrected.  the other 3 show that they have been transfered by the recorders office. but I still do not have the physical copies in my possesion yet.   RT


----------



## stevedmatt (May 20, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> I'm still waiting for my deeds to show up. one was sent to me but they had made an error on it and it is being corrected.  the other 3 show that they have been transfered by the recorders office. but I still do not have the physical copies in my possesion yet.   RT



Thanks. I thought this was supposed to be done by now. After the seller receives the deed, it still needs to be transferred to me. 

A almost wish I could get out of this sale as I could now pick up a 2BR that has been transferred to points already for about the same price.


----------



## abdibile (May 21, 2009)

I bought in April last year and the Desert Club deed of my seller has not yet recorded, so it could not be transfered into my name yet.

I have no clue how many they have recorded yet, no communication anymore from my Summer Bay contact that told me they should be done in March last time I heard from her.


----------



## M&JJ (May 25, 2009)

*Still waiting*

I see on the Clark County website that my deed was registered on March 5th 2009.  I still haven't seen anything.  Not only does it take awhile for the registration process to be completed.  Add to that the significant time frame to have the final deed sent out.


----------

